# What's Next From Sir Vape??



## Sir Vape (27/8/14)

It's mechanical and I have personally wanted one for quite awhile. It's a looker but an acquired taste 

Details will be up tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (27/8/14)

I know I know!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (27/8/14)

TylerD said:


> I know I know!!!


Meeeee Toooooooo!


----------



## Sir Vape (27/8/14)

I like shiny things.

Just saying


----------



## zadiac (8/9/14)

Oh come on! Don't do this to us. Tell us now!! Pweeeeeese!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/9/14)

Sample juices just been delivered. Mmmmmm gonna be long night boys and girls. I wonder if these will make it to the Sir Vape shelves???

Reactions: Like 1


----------

